# Starting intermediate puppy classes tomorrow!Since my puppy was attacked by 2 dogs



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Starting intermediate puppy classes tomorrow!Since my puppy was attacked by 2 dogs 

First of all. Lou was not hurt in the attack, but she cried real loud and did not bite back, the dogs were smaller than her and their mouths were not able to get her because she has a lot of hair

She now hears a bark when outside the house and tuck her tail in between her legs and takes off towards home (pulling on the leash) I deal with it, till she calms down and walk slower... but...

When she is Inside the house and sees a dog walk past the window she tenses up big time and barks at it (not good) I tell her its a friend than she kinda calms down a bit wags her tail just a little...

So, they said intermediate classes would be the best since she already knows several commands, and especially because the dogs already have had some training and wont be all over her the place and she wont be so terrified.. (I hope) 

Oh! and her Vet said: "you have nothing to worry about, Lou is very sweet and submissive she will never be an aggressive dog" (unless we beat her up or something, of course) 

Wish me luck, hubby says "the classes are more for ME than the dog" LOL... he says : "she's fine..." He says she is not that scared when walking with him outside, Im sure my nervous energy makes Her more nervous too, hubby is very calm, he has had several spoos in his lifetime (big ones) and hubby is also a big guy in case of an emergency he can pick her up (she is a big girl 24'' to sholder are 5.5 months old) and i wouldnt be able to pick her up... 

Anyways.... thanks for reading and ANY ADVICE IS WELCOME!!! Thank u


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

YEAH!!! Glad you and Lou are back out there socializing. Darcy and I are in the third week of the intermediate class. The puppy class was a piece of cake and we didn't do "homework". Now that we are in the second class we are struggling a little and have to do our homework twice daily. For some reason we moved from sit, down , watch and come in puppy class straight to one minute stay's in imtermediate. We missed something there, lol. 

My puppy was attacked once too and we just keep getting out there and Darcy has improved ten-fold since the attack. Darcy tenses up and barks a bunch when a dog walks by the house too, that might actually be normal poodle behavior. Take some que's from your hubby; I hate to say that he's right :aetsch: , learn a lot in class!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You will love the class and enjoy walking Lou again!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Meg said:


> Take some que's from your hubby; I hate to say that he's right :aetsch: , learn a lot in class!


Sorry, meant " cues" not "que's" , didn't see an edit button.I need to do my spelling and grammer homework too, d'oh! :drool:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im just afraid of one thing.... well, Im lying... There's a lot of stuff Im afraid of, but thats just me...LOL :-D

But basically, she is BIG, and what if she gives out this insecure/nervous/barking energy to the other dogs and ... they react aggressively? or if she surprises me and acts aggressively?! whew.... Im sure hubby will handle it LOL.... Thanks for the replies guys!! thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

i didnt even notice, english is my second language so I make a bunch of typos and grammar mistakes 

Thanks again  All the best to you and yours!!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah!! That's wonderful!

All you need to do to prepare is relax, seriously! 

She is going to be pretty nervous when you take her the first time few times, but you will be surprised how well dogs can bounce back-but she needs you to be strong for her!

If she seems unable to calm down, don't be afraid to go home early, sometimes you get a lot more accomplished with a little bit of work than pushing it too far. 

My puppy, now almost 5mo old has also been attacked, twice actually. Like yours he was very puffy and besides a small scratch in his ear he was unharmed. For the weeks after he behaved just like Lou, he was terrified of other dogs-especially ones that looked like his offenders.

I just kept walking him and keeping my cool (dog owners in my area are VERY annoying-they don't scoop after their dogs, they seem to be unable to ask my permission for our dogs to meet, and half of them aren't even using leashes at all!) despite the fact that every once in a while I see a dog owner that annoys me. 

I let him stop and watch dogs from a distance, and just recently he has started to want to walk closer, and just last week when I took him jogging he decided he wanted to meet another dog-so I let him and now everything is fine again. 

Best of luck to you, and Lou.

Try and spend the time from now until then settling your nerves, don't think about all the things that can go wrong-you need good sleep so that you can pay attention for your big day tomorrow <3!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my... I typed an entire message when i was done poof!!!! It disappeared well i will try again


First: THANK U 
Second: Sleep? Mmmmmk lets see ... Its 11:55pm i am laying in bed in the dark with my iphone. Lou AND hubby are both snoring! LOL

The class is actually wednesday night
I was mistaken so i have a bit more time to try to CHILLAX hehehe Here are a couple pictures Lou and I hugging, and the other one Lou tackling hubby hagahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I know the feeling! I can be up almost all night thinking about things or worrying about something and playing with my phone while my husband and the dogs are sound asleep-nothing seems to bother them at all.

Just try and clear your mind so you can get some rest


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hhshahaga hearing from someone else its kunda funny isnt it ?! That they crash Lol 
Im going to put the phone down now and join the snoring sinphony 
And thank u, you get dome rest too ;-)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with the others - it sounds as if you need to get your confidence back even more than Lou. Would working on reading dog body language help? The majority of dogs are friendly or neutral, especially if they are left undisturbed. Of those that are reactive, most are using noise to keep the scary stuff at a distance. Learning to recognise the signals dogs give off could help make your walks more relaxing for both of you - as could walking with an well socialised more experienced dog, who could help teach Lou how to cope.

Hope your class goes well for both of you!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope it goes well! I agree, I think the obedience class is the very, very best thing for Lou. You will find it's a real bonding time for you and Lou, and she will learn how to interact with other dogs. I've taken ours to a lot of different classes.. my instructors mostly felt that their class was not the place to socialize dogs. In their class, dogs are taught "no sniffing, no playing", it is all business. But dogs still learn how to focus even with a variety of dogs and barking going on, so it's all good. If you do want Lou to get more confidence with other dogs, I'd take her to a puppy daycare. There she will be able to play with lots of other young, non-aggressive dogs. Looking forward to seeing how you like the class!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fjm and indiana - thank you both.

Yes, I bought a couple books... And yes I know it's _MY_ problem/fault LOL.... And that is why Hubby who is a very centered person will take the class with Lou. at the least the first few so my nervs are not getting in the way of her success 

I want to find info on "dog body language' because I know A LOT about cats body language, cause I used to be obsessed with cats... Do u have a book or website that I could read on this? Thanks!!!

Ps. I also found out that now Lou weighs 50lbs now at 5.5 months old, and she is 24'' to the shoulder... I DEFINITELY could not carry her if a dog launches at her... so yes, that does make me very nervous :-( But thank you soooooooooooooooo much for your support. Thank goodness I have hubby willing to help, even though he is so busy, he understands how important this darn class is to me LOL


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

You and Lou are going to feel so much better after the class. I think it will help you both be more confident around other dogs again. Keep us posted.

She is ADORABLE, by the way!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Some dog trainers offer dog body language classes. There are two in my area, and they're for humans only! They're very affordable too usually a 1 or 2 hour session and then you're done.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> You and Lou are going to feel so much better after the class. I think it will help you both be more confident around other dogs again. Keep us posted.
> 
> She is ADORABLE, by the way!



Aw thank you so much!  I think she is gorgeous too!! heheheheh

Thanks to all you guys that replied


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Lou said:


> .... And that is why Hubby who is a very centered person will take the class with Lou. at the least the first few so my nervs are not getting in the way of her success


Make it a family affair! Both of you should go to the class and maybe trade off who gets to handle Lou. He could handle week one (while you observe), then once you are more familiar with the routine and less nervous, you could handle week two while he observes. Once I start actually holding the leash and trying out the desired excerise, a million questions pop into my head that I never would have had just observing. Darcy and I go to class Wednesday night too. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Meg said:


> Make it a family affair! Both of you should go to the class and maybe trade off who gets to handle Lou. He could handle week one (while you observe), then once you are more familiar with the routine and less nervous, you could handle week two while he observes. Once I start actually holding the leash and trying out the desired excerise, a million questions pop into my head that I never would have had just observing. Darcy and I go to class Wednesday night too. Fingers crossed for you!!!


Thats a great idea! wow! Im gonna try that  Thank you! 

Thanks so much for the fingers crossed also <3

All the best to u and yours!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

yay! Lou was A-MA-ZING at the class!! There was only 1 other dog there, but he was very very aggressive toward people and kept barking and growling, and at first Lou just sat by us, and eventually she figured out that he couldnt come near her (after he tried non stop and couldnt because of his owner pulling the leash), she laid down by our side and eventually even put her head down as the instructor was talking and the other dog growling at the instructor... wow! Lou seemed so COOL !! and also the other dog is 4 years old a mutt of some kind (nothing against mutts at all, ive had an awesome one), and he didnt obey any of the commands and cried and growled like a nervous wreck (I almost thought like its sad.. like theres not much hope for this dog) . I have no clue why he was on intermediate class, actually since he is a very very aggressive dog toward people HE SHOULD NOT BE IN THAT CLASS PERIOD! he could harm someone! anyway.... Lou obeyed every command I gave her (sit, lay down, stay.... gimme your paw etc) even though she was in a completely different place with all kinds of noises and lights and people walking by. I am soooooo impressed on how cool Lou is... She didnt like the baloons at first LOL but as usual I touched them and said _the_ "its ok" command and she sniffed them and that was the only thing that made her growl a tiny bit at first, just to show me she was unsure (not aggressive growl at all) so... first of all, Im going to give this place an opportunity to figure out on their own that the aggressive dog doesnt belong in group classes with other humans that he could attack... if they dont figure it out by friday, I will call and ask to be moved to another class period! They are nice and Im absolutely confident they will agree with me...
Oh!! also no puke in the car!!!!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! She is getting used to being in a vehicle, I kept her attention on me and on cheese...lol she was less nervous and didnt look out the side window too much... 

THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOOO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT, IT REALLY HELPED!! I was calm, confident, I cant even believe it that I was that calm with a dog growling and barking at us humans in the room! Somehow Lou knew he wasnt aggressive toward her, just humans and her being calm made me chillax too, so basically it just reinforced the fact that Lou is the perfect dog!!!!!!! hhehehhee

Thanks again


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It's great to hear how well behaved Lou was in class and how much you enjoyed the experience!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> Oh! and her Vet said: "you have nothing to worry about, Lou is very sweet and submissive she will never be an aggressive dog"


This is a good reminder of why it's a good idea to take behavior advice from your vet (other than veterinary behaviorists) with a grain of salt. Because what your vet said makes absolutely no sense. In regards to what resource is your puppy submissive?? Submission is not a personality trait. 

I know I link to these a lot but I feel that it's important for every dog owner to understand: http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog.../social-dominance-is-not-myth-wolves-dogs-and

Another good one (actually several from Dr. Yin if you're so inclined to look further): Dominance in Dogs is Not a Personality Trait | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS

Also, even the sweetest dog can become aggressive since aggression is > 90% of the time due to fear. Every dog has a breaking point.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

msminnamouse said:


> This is a good reminder of why it's a good idea to take behavior advice from your vet (other than veterinary behaviorists) with a grain of salt. Because what your vet said makes absolutely no sense. In regards to what resource is your puppy submissive?? Submission is not a personality trait.
> 
> I know I link to these a lot but I feel that it's important for every dog owner to understand: http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog.../social-dominance-is-not-myth-wolves-dogs-and
> 
> ...


He seems to have been right so far... Since in training class yesterday this completely crazy growling barking and trying to bite the trainer was there... and she fell asleep...LOL

(both dogs the aggressive/crazy one and Lou were on leashes and about 8 feet away from eachother)

Another example of why the vet said that: We took her in for an ear infection test, he put a stick inside her ear that hurts, (he said some dogs growl, bark, or try to bite) and she LICKED HIM , like : "please sir, this is not nice ...stop please?" and cried a tiny bit (like low volume)

Oh and she was attacked by 2 small dogs and while they were biting her SHE DID NOT BITE BACK, and just cried real loud. ----- Now, when she hears a bark when we are outdoors she tucks her tail in between her legs and acts like "can we go gome now? " with those sad eyes... breaks my heart WE ARE WORKING ON FINDING FRIENDLY DOGS IN THE AERA TO OVERCOME HEAR FEAR OF DOGS...

Oh and Im not one of those "mothers" that are blind to see their kids missbehaviors...(ex. the kids steals something, she says: "no!! charlie is perfect kid, he'd never do that"- even though there's proof) Im never gonna trust 100% that she wont bite someone.. Im always going to be careful

THE POINT: of the vet saying that is because I am a nervous wreck, LOL he meant to say that because I have never had a big dog and I was afraid of what could come to pass in the future, he wanted to tell me to "enjoy having a puppy and stop worring, she is totally sweet and submissive and will never be an aggressive dog" (he didnt mean 100% sure, just that he could tell by dealing with her what kind of dog she seems to be and that poodles are also not a breed to be known for aggressive behaviors like pittbulls rottwhilers etc) Taking those things in consideration (specially her behavior) he said what he said.

anyways.. I appreciate your reply...


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Again


> In regards to what resource is your puppy submissive?? Submission is not a personality trait.


So how was offering an appeasement behavior to make the uncomfortable administrations to her ear stop, her being submissive? Submissive in regards to what resource??

And because she reacted with fear and shutting down when she was attacked, how is that being submissive? Submissive in regards to what resource? The other dogs aren't even part of her family hierarchy. How does she have a relationship where she's consistently deferring to dogs that she doesn't live with and doesn't clash with over resources?

Are you telling that any dog who's fight reflex would have kicked in when their ears are being cleaned or they were being attacked would be dominant? No matter how insecure and defensive they are?

Was your vet, administering to her ear, being dominant??

I don't think you've looked at the links because that's misapplying the concept of social dominance. It does no benefit to paint behaviors in black and white, in submission and dominance, especially when that's not what they are.

I think you'll find that you have an easier time problem solving your dog's behaviors when you understand them better. Isn't it hard enough to try to communicate with another species without glossing over everything they do with misinterpretations?

Also, being overly tired can mean that a dog is very stressed out and is shutting down. It doesn't always mean that a dog is relaxed. Something important to keep in mind. I'm not saying that's the case with Lou. Especially since he was doing his cues. I was just putting that info out there. Dog behavior is very complicated. More than most people know.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

msminnamouse said:


> Are you telling that any dog who's fight reflex would have kicked in when their ears are being cleaned or they were being attacked would be dominant? No matter how insecure and defensive they are?
> 
> I think you'll find that you have an easier time problem solving your dog's behaviors when you understand them better. Isn't it hard enough to try to communicate with another species without glossing over everything they do with misinterpretations?


(???????!!!!!!!)

ma'am/sir Im not in the mood for controversy or arguing... its not one of my preferred passtime activities. And my dog DOES NOT HAVE _PROBLEMS_, so I dont need to have , as you said, "an easier time problem solving". I never generalized at all! I was speaking about MY dog only. *I guess you must have not read my post in it's entirety and was more concern about the "mistaken terminology" or controversial topic that you must love to go on and on about.*

And I do not care about terminology/semantics .... I care about having a healthy, happy, safe and well behaved dog.

Oh and I created this thread about my dog's first training class.. Mmmmm just a thought: Maybe you could create a thread about there theories/articles you seem to be enthusiastic about, and if anyone has interest... have fun!

So.. AGAIN: thanks for your reply... have a good day.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck with your perpetually "submissive" dog. He'll need it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MaryLynn said:


> Some dog trainers offer dog body language classes. There are two in my area, and they're for humans only! They're very affordable too usually a 1 or 2 hour session and then you're done.


I so support this idea!! Meanwhile, one of my favorite books on canine body language may help you. Amazon has it.

"Canine Body Language: A Photographic Guide Interpreting the Native Language of the Domestic Dog" by Brenda Aloff.

It has great photos, explanations and even "tests" to help you develop an understanding of how dogs communicate through their body movements, postures, facial expressions and vocalizations. I think it's a great, user-friendly read and reference that might help you understand not only what Lou is trying to communicate to you and other dogs, but will give you a deeper understanding of every dog you meet. I wish I could send you my copy, but I keep it on the nightstand--I'm that attached to it!! Good luck!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

chagall's mom said:


> i so support this idea!! Meanwhile, one of my favorite books on canine body language may help you. Amazon has it.
> 
> "canine body language: A photographic guide interpreting the native language of the domestic dog" by brenda aloff.
> 
> it has great photos, explanations and even "tests" to help you develop an understanding of how dogs communicate through their body movements, postures, facial expressions and vocalizations. I think it's a great, user-friendly read and reference that might help you understand not only what lou is trying to communicate to you and other dogs, but will give you a deeper understanding of every dog you meet. I wish i could send you my copy, but i keep it on the nightstand--i'm that attached to it!! Good luck!


*
thank you so much!!!! That is an awesome idea and i want that book! Lol (i will buy it hehehehhhehee)*


----------

